# 1949 Huffman Airflyte



## 1918 Ranger (Dec 21, 2012)

Wrapping this restoration up. This belonged to a near gentlemen in his late 70s and was his child bike. He had it for 61 years until he sold it to me. I told him I would restore it back to its early condition. I did change it to its alternate original color schemes. 












Now



















1918 Ranger


----------



## azbug-i (Dec 25, 2012)

*Beautiful!*

This is incredible! I love huffmans! Its so nice to see a serious rebuild and restoration


----------



## 1918 Ranger (Jan 23, 2013)

Found this girls Huffman LaFrance today.  Similar springer and same rack. 












1918 Ranger


----------



## bike (Jan 23, 2013)

*are you going to use*

a chieftain or indian badge? colors seem typical of the Indian bikes (not having lit in front of me)


----------



## HARPO (Jan 24, 2013)

1918 Ranger said:


> Wrapping this restoration up. This belonged to a near gentlemen in his late 70s and was his child bike. He had it for 61 years until he sold it to me. I told him I would restore it back to its early condition. I did change it to its alternate original color schemes.
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! What a beautiful restoration!! If he hasn't seen it yet, it should bring tears to his eyes when he does. Nice job!!!


----------

